# My cat..



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor guy! He was probably feeling so bad before his teeth were removed. I have not had a cat whose teeth were removed, but I have had cats with severe gingivitis, which it sounds like your boy had. Cat aids here is called FIV (feline immunity virus) and bad teeth/gums is a common symptom.


----------



## BHVHarley (Nov 6, 2008)

yes and he had no problems eaten dry food. We had the same problems you did.
He passed away two weeks ago and he was 16 years old.

Andrea


----------



## Trixie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,
Yes, that is the disease he has, gingivitis. And in Holland it's also called FIV, but I didn't knew for sure it also is called FIv in the USA. It's not completly over, we went to the vet yesterday, and our Wolfje still has some infections. So he got an injection of antibiotics and painkiller and we have to come back to the vet in about 2 weeks and if it's not over then, we have to try other medicins. So, I'm still a bit worried...


----------



## Trixie (Feb 4, 2009)

BHVHarley said:


> yes and he had no problems eaten dry food. We had the same problems you did.
> He passed away two weeks ago and he was 16 years old.
> 
> Andrea


 Ow, my condolence. Our Wolfie is not completly got ridden of the infections yet, but he's allready ate dry food the same day he got operated. It was kind of a bummer he still has infections even after alot of his teeth were taken out.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully it won't take that much longer for him to heal up completely. It's good news that he feels so much better, though!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew, so glad he doesn't have aids (FIV). That was my first thought.
I hope he gets over the infections and starts feeling better quickly.
My friend's cat had to have 4 or 5 teeth removed recently and he is doing fine. I will ask her if she feeds dry or canned.
I have a cat who was rather aloof until a few months ago (he is about 3). Suddenly he wants to sleep on my head with his paws on my face. Sometimes aloof is good. That's a joke. I love having him snuggle most of the time.


----------

